
How the Fleece Vest Became the New Corporate Uniform - msh
https://www.wsj.com/articles/how-the-fleece-vest-became-the-new-corporate-uniform-1532442297
======
neonate
[http://archive.is/2uw9H](http://archive.is/2uw9H)

